# Come on...you KNEW it was coming....



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!! GO PATS!!!!! 

(Tadd, Marcus, my fellow Mass. cohorts - where are you???! Back me up here!) 

I just ate some chips. Had a wing earlier. Pizza's on for supp. 






Champagne's a' chillin'!


----------



## Candace (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, you forgot about me...I was born and raised in Mass. Go Pats!


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 3, 2008)

O.K. I'll start it!! )) 
Go Giants!!! 

Tom


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

You were Candace? Did I know that? whereabouts?? Geesh, we're all roughly the same age, why did we not meet earlier? oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 3, 2008)

GO PATS!! (and I don't even live near Mass.)
P.S. what's the score? I'm at work


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

Go Giants! 7:3 Pats. for now!


----------



## Candace (Feb 3, 2008)

I was born in New Bedford and lived in Rochester (about 20 mins. from New Bedford) until I was 12. Then my parents got divorced and my mother got the bright idea to rip us away from our family and start a new life in CA.. Much of my family is still in Mass. My father still lives in N.B. and most of my aunts,uncles, cousins etc. are scattered in Mass. We trace directly back to the Pilgrims. My great, great, great, great's many removed were Alexander and Mary Standish on my father's side(brother to Miles Standish-he's a great uncle). I wonder if the Standish's gave many of my father's side the love of booze...


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

No kidding!! That's awesome....that must give us some clout. We need some right now....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

9:7 Giants 12 Min left 4th Qtr.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2008)

oh, heartbreak for patriots fans... i remember when I was out in wyoming doing the ski bum thing for a winter; denver was playing the giants in the super bowl and I was not a popular person being from ny....
go gints!


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

Gints?

I know, we lost but...Gints? oke: 

:rollhappy:

(I'm trying to be upbeat about this, mind you!)


----------



## Ernie (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job Giants! Someone had to dethrone the Pats- no team should be that good. Good to see a competetive Super Bowl once in a while. I hate blowout SBs. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats on an outstanding season Patriots. Gints best team away from home.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather said:


> Gints?
> 
> I know, we lost but...Gints? oke:
> 
> ...



 I actually don't know where the term started or if it means anything but that it's short for giants.. maybe how it's pronounced in and around the city


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it my turn to rub it in :evil:

Heather didn't someone rub in a recent Red Sox win :evil:

Way to Giants :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Candace (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, that was a great game. And I don't like football.


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh phft...you all live outside of Massachusetts. I would have said you all lived in NY but that would have excluded Ernie. 

Subjective beasts you are!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 3, 2008)

It was a good game and some great commercials too :clap: Budweiser always does a good job and that baby e-trade commercial had a wonderful ending. I am proud to say this is the only full game I saw this season...that is outside of HS football...I did catch every varsity game this season. (of course my son was playing)


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

Candace, you were posting when I was so I didn't realize you were there...sorry. Be thankful, you don't get my wrathful thoughts this time.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

I actually can't believe there are people yelling on the streets about the victory. They must be from NJ, nobody from NYC has that much energy invested in the Giants! Oh, and nobody from NY would overturn cars for that either. :wink:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather I even took the opportunity to rub it in to you and Debbie at the OSF :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather said:


> Oh phft...you all live outside of Massachusetts. I would have said you all lived in NY but that would have excluded Ernie.
> 
> Subjective beasts you are!



 well i live in ny but i'm probably just as close to buffalo as nyc... (not quite) outside the state everyone seems to think you ride the subway everyday if you say you're from ny... of course if you are talking to someone from the city and you tell them you're from 'upstate' ny they seem to think that's somewhere near poughkeepsie or white plains

(i know i'm going to catch heat for this) when i was growing up in the 70's i was a big dallas cowboys fans, which didn't go well with local giants or buffalo fans. ...at least i was a huge celtics fan!


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> Heather I even took the opportunity to rub it in to you and Debbie at the OSF :evil:



You know I can just delete you, right Ron? (lallalalalalalala - not listening.)

Debbie and I will always have you whupped. Don't forget it. oke:


----------



## paphioland (Feb 3, 2008)

being from NYC I am a JET fan. Still like the Giants though. I am so happy for Eli. Not to mention happy that Brady got punked by the giant's pass rush. LOL. What a great game. I lost my voice tonight.


----------



## swamprad (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm an Ole Miss alumnus, and believe me, it is Eli, Eli, Eli!!


----------

